# Oh, the pain.....THE PAIN!!



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, it finally happened to me. This past weekend, we moved furniture arou nd. ( brought in a new sofa, and took out the old ) In the process of moving the old one, the couch swung a bit right, and, you guessed it. DOWN from on top of my DVD rack goes my diorama I made of the Space Pod AND the Chariot! They were in a large plexiglas display case from A.C. Moore, which I made to look like a Lost In Space planet surface. This sat on top of a wooden base, which I had made to hide the battery pack. The pod was modified with a home-made rotating core light system, and the chariot had a few subtle hand-made additions. 

I gasped as it fell, with my hand full of couch, and just stared as it hit, top side down, with parts skittering in all directions on the hardwood floor. She shouted "OH my GOD!", and I just stared, in disbelief. 3 months of hard and dutiful work, in a pile at my feet. OH THE PAIN!!!....the pain!!

We sat the couch down, and I started picking up pieces, trying not to lose it. It may not be a total loss, but I just can't bring myself to look at it in detail yet. I know chariot doors ar off, the robot, who stood outside the chariot is in 2 halves, door curtains are off. The chariots' radar dish is snapped off, and one of the search lights is bent askew. 3 of the orange bumpers are mangled and bent. I may be able to fix/repair them. The plexiglas case lid is a total loss, cracked in pieces, and missing a few sections.

The worst part is the Space pod.

ALL of the legs are NO LONGER attached to the pod! At least they seem to have come off right at the anchor points for the body. Amazingly, NONE of the legs are broken! ( Go figure ) A reaction control jet is off and mangled. The worst part is that the silver metalizer Aluminum I used for the outside is peeled of in a large section, and the body has orange streaks from contacting the chariots' orange bumper arms when it hit. It looks terrible, and I don't know if I can duplicate the finish, or feather in a repair job that will look good. ( sigh ) If I CAN repair it, mabe I could weather the pod with re-entry darkening to hide the spot, but it IS HUGE!!

At least the core lights still work! LOL

So anywho, that's how the weekend went. Now I REALLY can feel for anyone else who suffers a similar fate. I'll try to get a better idea on missed damage in a week or so...once I can bear to sit down in front of it, and do a thorough diagnosis. Keep your kits safe, and remember..MOVE THEM, BEFORE you move furniture! Damn you, model gods! Grrrrrrrrrrrr! 

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!"   :wave:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*sorry to hear that*, *scorp..I keep most of my built kits in a cabinet with sliding plywood doors..on sturdy shelves...I know how that must suck, as I have built the chariot and the pod myself, & I know how much work actually goes into them...my only advice I can give, is to keep those kits on a more sturdy surface..but if all is lost...I know this also sucks,but if worse comes to worse, you can always buy another Pod, at least...

I remember a few disasters happening with my Polar lights jupiter 2 ( one of my favorite kits...)..its perfect for my size constraints..it fell out of my hands , actually, and with my luck, on a hardwood floor..luckily, the hulls didn't crack, but all the interior panels fell apart like puzzle pieces..it took the better part of 2 weeks to repair, but it can be done...

Hope it works out..

Z
*


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, man. My insides sunk just reading that. 

That kind of scenario pops into my head sometimes. And then again, being in earthquake country and getting a few reminders lately of what that means....ah, well. 

Look only when you can... assess it, and maybe the diorama can be modified to a battle-scarred action scene. Sorry, that's sort of weak and obvious, and I guess that's what we'd all do. 

Chin up, good man...


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I've been there, though not with my best builds. All I can offer is condolences.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Oh MAN ! I can see your face when that was happening & nothing you could do about it. I bet you put down your end of the couch FAST !! Now your Chariot looks like it went through the cyclops giants valley and got hit with boulders the giant was tossing. The Pod Had to make a search for the overdue chariot and battled the giant.
Bert


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mate, I'm so sorry to hear this!!
I hope you can salvage both of them....

Chris.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your misshap,happened to me with the large Lunar Models Excelsior,she did a shipyard slide when for some reason the stand gave way,she hit the large Masudaya Robby and YM3 robots on the way past,they were all on top of our wardrobe in the main bedroom and I dived,I had no idea what I was trying to do but I deflected the robots and they landed on the bed without damage but the NX2000 hit engines first and proceeded to crumple at a large rate of knots(which all seemed to happen in slo-mo....why is that?)it could have been worse if I hadn't walked into the room at that time I salvaged the led's and boards etc but that was about the best of what was left hope you can fix your LIS bits,
all the best,Gordon M


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Remind her every few weeks that it was HER fault. Use that to get even more kits n such.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Aw Geez, that REALLY sucks man. I've dropped some stuff over the years and killed it. The paintwork is a tough one. Maybe you can order all the replacement parts you need from Moebius and just use what you can. Make it even better this time! They are great for replacement parts and not too expensive! 

I was painting a really rare model trike kit years ago, and had just finished the last topcoat of House of Kolors candy purple on it. It looked like a mirror, and then in a matter of seconds, it flipped off my paint stand and landed upside down on some newspaper I was shooting on top off! The worst one I did, was on a guitar. I had refinished a Fender Stratocaster for a friend, I spent weeks sanding and smoothing this thing to new condition, then I had painted it white pearl with kandy blue "racing stripes". (He wanted it to look like a 70' Trans Am, his favorite old car. I had finished the last of like 10 coats of clear over this thing, and moved it inside for safe keeping. I have a hook in the ceiling of my walk-in closet where I work to hang painted stuff from, so I hung it up to dry, and was walking off. All of the sudden, bang, thud! It pulled the hook from the ceiling, bounced off a chair, and landed on a terricloth robe I had hanging up! That crap stuck to the finish like glue! I could have cried!! LOL! I guess we all have some of these stories!

Best of luck fixin' it! You can rebuild it, you can make it better!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I think we have all been there!! And it SUCKS!!!!! Hopefully you can rebuild and enjoy the process a second time! - Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. I've had models fall and break and I pick them up, and put them away for a while, then try to fix them.


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Oh Man that stinks!

I remember losing my entire kit collection in the 71 Earthquake ( San Fernando Valley Quake California ).

All my Aurora's were lost!

Keep smiling, and hope you can put them back together!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Man, that just sucks royally. 

Hope you're able to salvage everything. 

Sean


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

You made them, just have faith that you CAN fix them!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

You guys are the "besterest"! You all make a site like this, AND our hobby fun and well worth the effort.

Thanks for you concern, and your postings. Always helpful to know you have fellow "sufferers", who have been there, experienced that. 

You guys ROCK!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, that sucks! All that hard work!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd blame every bit of it on John P. Sorry for your loss. Listen, I have a pod that I started and never finished. Make me an offer and I'll send it to you. All that is put together is the legs with bottom half. I can send you a picture of what has been done if you like.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Ya know, John P. MAY HAVE had something nefarious to do with it. I've seen that pic of him holding his axe, with that evil "Michael Myers" look to him. Hmmm,,,,,,,,,,,the plot thickens! LOL

Anti, thanks for the pod offer. Lemmie see how possible repairs progress, and if it looks like a bust, I'll get in touch with you. It IS much appreciated.......believe me! Hopefully, the super glue and paint gods will be in my corner when I look at the mass destruction.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Bodly GO!" :wave:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Way back in 1987, I had a little 4 inch J2 that I'd bought from a fellow who made them on the east coast in '83 or '84. He'd made it from vac-formed shells, a transparent bubble and window and he'd inscribed details and airbrushed.

Well, it was sitting my bookshelf in my dorm room, when the shelf above collapsed onto the Jupiter 2. Amazingly, there was no damage to the hull, the dome had popped in and the metal rod stand poked a hole into the bottom of the fusion core. I was shocked and very grateful that the J2 could handle the pressure! I still have it stored somewhere.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Scorpitat said:


> Well, it finally happened to me. This past weekend, we moved furniture arou nd. ( brought in a new sofa, and took out the old ) In the process of moving the old one, the couch swung a bit right, and, you guessed it. DOWN from on top of my DVD rack goes my diorama I made of the Space Pod AND the Chariot! They were in a large plexiglas display case from A.C. Moore, which I made to look like a Lost In Space planet surface. This sat on top of a wooden base, which I had made to hide the battery pack. The pod was modified with a home-made rotating core light system, and the chariot had a few subtle hand-made additions.
> 
> I gasped as it fell, with my hand full of couch, and just stared as it hit, top side down, with parts skittering in all directions on the hardwood floor. She shouted "OH my GOD!", and I just stared, in disbelief. 3 months of hard and dutiful work, in a pile at my feet. OH THE PAIN!!!....the pain!!
> 
> ...


Well I feel your pain! Something far worse happened to me last summer, almost a year ago now. I had 4 PL J2's all built and all with fusion core/bubble light sytsems, 3 PL TOS enterprises as well as two Invaders saucers all built and on display in my home office. Stored away was a whole box load of kits waiting for me to build them, including the LIS figure kits from Lunar, The Chariot, The Space Pod, the PL Seaview, custom cast bases for the Seaview and a bunch of trek kits I found locally when we had a house fire and all the kits ended up as gooey piles of crap. Luckily we weren't home at the time, but to lose all those kits was just devastating, and the news of the Moebius J2 brought me back into modeling. I was about to give up permanently. 
I've replace many of the kits I lost, but the sight of those melted J2s will haunt me a long time!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

When I was a kid I built one of those see through submarines, Thomas Jefferson I believe. Had a clear plastic side so you could see all the guts. Showed it to a friend and set it on the washer in the laundry room. I slammed the door leaving and the boat fell onto the floor in a mass of destruction. Thank God one of the nuclear warheads didn't go off.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm Sorry to read about your misfortune,But hopefully you can get your kits back in order to put back on display
I know how you feel though, The same thing happened to me with my two Masudya 16 Lost in Space Robot & Robby:freak:
Both were knocked from the shelf back in the 90's during a New Years Eve get together, And it was just so wonderful trying to find broken /missing pieces after downing a lot of Guiness Ale:drunk: Good luck & Hope every thing works out:thumbsup:


----------

